# a really cool field trip we are going to do



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

www.camlann.org/

If you are in the area and studying the middle ages, this looks really cool. 

Cindyc.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh man! That's just cruel.
It couldn't be any further awy from me and I really, really want to go.
Oh yeah.. I could take the kid too.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh this is awesome, Cindy. You always have such great info. I just showed my 15 year old and she's excited to go (a little closer to spring). It's 5 hours and 35 minutes from us as long as the pass is open. Sounds great!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Oh man! That's just cruel.
> It couldn't be any further awy from me and I really, really want to go.
> Oh yeah.. I could take the kid too.


L! Sorry about that.  If you and "the kid" make it out this way, let me know. I'll meet you there!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Oh this is awesome, Cindy. You always have such great info. I just showed my 15 year old and she's excited to go (a little closer to spring). It's 5 hours and 35 minutes from us as long as the pass is open. Sounds great!


Well, our group is going April 26. Come on down.  

Cindyc.


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh that would be perfect ...if we were 1500 miles closer.....:teehee: Annie


----------

